# Ventless Gas Fires - OK in Ireland?



## DB74 (28 Jan 2011)

Did a search for "ventless" on AAM which came up with nothing so ...

Our flue is not suitable for a normal gas fire (long story - there's another thread about it somewhere here) so I was wondering if anyone has any experience with a ventless gas fire.

1. Are they legal in Ireland? I presume so but just wondering.

2. Do they just use the normal natural gas input which was used to fuel the original gas fire?

3. Can they be placed at hearth-level where the original gas fire was or do they need to be elevated for any reason?

4. What other alternatives are there to a gas fire (can't have an open fire sadly)?

Thanks in advance


----------



## onq (28 Jan 2011)

If there's another thread, please post the link so we can perform a background check on the circumstances.

As to your query, all fires require to expel products of combustion.
All fires need supply air as well to allow combustion to occur.
Ergo, a "ventless" fire of any sort appears to be a contradiction in terms

Are you talking about a balanced flue fire?

ONQ.


----------



## DB74 (28 Jan 2011)

Here's a link to the type of thing I'm talking about.

[broken link removed]

Here's the link to the original thread. Not much info there though.

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=144352


----------



## DGOBS (28 Jan 2011)

You mean a flueless gas fire, they most certainly require vents (in fact 2, one high level one low level min 6000mmsq each)

1, yes legal in Ireland
2, they can be gotten for both natural gas, propane or butane
3, hearth level or raised, depends on the design and it's distance to combustable material
4, electric fires?


----------



## Trilogy 1982 (5 Feb 2011)

Yes they are legal but please stay away from them.  A flueless gas fire expels its combustion products into the room.

If not regularly serviced there is a possibility of carbon monoxide emissions from it. Fine it will probably have an atmospheric analyser but this is not a substitute for a flue. Fires have flues for a reason.

Even when operating properly its going to give off large amounts of water vapour. Superser??

I work for a gas company and would never consider putting one in. If your looking for a flueless fire get an electric one.

And if you still decide to opt for a flueless gas fire please buy a €20 carbon monoxide alarm for the room.


----------

